# Looking to learn [ VB ]



## Gary M (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm looking to learn the complete basics of Visual Basic Graphic User Interface programming within the timeframe from now up to June. 

Is there a guide or something that has worked previously for the people on this forum or any brilliant ones that you know in general.

I'm an intermediate developer with not a lot of time on his hands, so something straight to the point and simplish would be greatly appreciated. Nothing with silly tutorials that take forever to learn either.

Any help at all is welcome, please don't hesitate.

Further questioning is welcome as well.

Thank you in Advanced


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 28, 2014)

Are you looking for learning VB (i.e. VB6) or VB.NET?

VB6 : Visual Basic Tutorials

VB.NET : VB.Net Tutorial

Try to get the basics first and then move on to creating different things like calculator, invoice management software (like tally) that will help you grab the tricky areas


----------



## Shah (Mar 28, 2014)

After learning the basics, Look around PSC and SourceForge


----------



## Gary M (Mar 28, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Are you looking for learning VB (i.e. VB6) or VB.NET?
> 
> VB6 : Visual Basic Tutorials
> 
> ...



VB.NET .. not VB 6 yet.

I also realized yesterday that I am going to need resources. Anything free and legal that supports the language that you have in mind?

Thank you kirshnandu.



Shah said:


> After learning the basics, Look around PSC and SourceForge



Hey uhmm, what is PSC. It's an extremely generic term to google. 

As for SourceForge, I know the place. Had not so good experience with codeblocks and Dev C++ when I was learning C++ basics, it went pretty well but Codeblocks was horrible. Dev C++ took some work with getting MingW to work and libraries to be "calibrated" so to speak but it ended up working and became my IDE of choice for a while. 

but a client like " Visual Basic 20xx Express Edition " that I can use for VB.NET which is legal and free would be appreciated. I can find a few of my own but something another developer is comfortable with is destined to work better.


Thanks again guys


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2014)

"I want to Learn VB" is a general term, there are different technologies within VB/.NET itself. 
Here is just a small list of applications which can be built using .NET
Console application
Windows Forms (WinForms)
ASP.NET
WCF 
WPF
Windows Services
Libraries
etc
etc

Follow this procedure
Download Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows Desktop from Download Overview 
this will include both C# and VB.NET, its free but requires you to register to get the free License. 

You should be able to build Console, WinForms and WPF apps using that. 

Start with console apps and learn some basics Oops, like classes, overloading etc etc. 
the learn language basics- types, access modifiers, conditional operators, Control flow statements etc,learn about variables, properties, and methods. how to declare and use them. as you already know C/C++ basics this wont take much time. 

once done start with winform applications, learn about windows controls and understand how to use them, textbox, check boxes, buttons etc. you will learn about events when you are doing this. 

after than move on to other complex form controls like menu, tree view etc etc. 

This should get you started.

EDIT: BTW , you can use Visual Basic Black Book, that is one of the best books I have read to get me started with VB programming, and specially win forms. you will learn very quickly if you refer that book.


----------



## Gary M (Mar 31, 2014)

L





RCuber said:


> EDIT: BTW , you can use Visual Basic Black Book, that is one of the best books I have read to get me started with VB programming, and specially win forms. you will learn very quickly if you refer that book.



To clarify: 

by VB I meant the UI part of it, creating functional User interfaces. I'm not new to OOP, actually in the past 2 languages I learnt I really enjoyed working with "Objects" ??? I don't want to say OOP because that'd be grammatically wrong  . Didn't get industry deep but far enough to know what I'm doing, so learning GUI via VB.NET is what I'm aiming for right now. I could do visual C++ but I'm not really into it that much because for a while I used to do C++ on console and that sort of irritated me.

However, I will have a look at the BBB and hope to get through to it. Starting tonight too, thanks RCuber


----------



## RBX (Mar 31, 2014)

IMO, if you know how to work with objects, and want to learn GUI, then VB.NET's sister language - C# might be a better option.


----------



## Gary M (Apr 1, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> IMO, if you know how to work with objects, and want to learn GUI, then VB.NET's sister language - C# might be a better option.



I'm working down a progression line, C#'s time will come. At the moment I'm extremely determined to do VB


----------



## Dark Core (May 14, 2014)

Look no futher than MVA (www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com) - Good site, if you are passionate about learning Microsoft Technologies.


----------

